# July 15 is Prime Day



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Just noticed this ad at the top of my Amazon screen. Tempted to check it out. I know I'll just buy a bunch of stuff I don't need, but come on, how cool is a program called Prime Day? 

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=pin15_us_gw_d_airstream_pre-event_Detail?_encoding=UTF8&node=11448061011


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I know.  I can't wait.


----------



## Laterz (Jul 8, 2015)

It had to be July 15th, didn't it? I have to take the parents to the clinic for a check-up that day. Oh well, maybe they'll still be some bargains in the afternoon/evening.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

JohnFai said:


> It had to be July 15th, didn't it? I have to take the parents to the clinic for a check-up that day. Oh well, maybe they'll still be some bargains in the afternoon/evening.


Borrow a smart phone with the Amazon app.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Borrow a smart phone with the Amazon app.


LOL! Now you're talkin'!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JohnFai said:


> It had to be July 15th, didn't it? I have to take the parents to the clinic for a check-up that day. Oh well, maybe they'll still be some bargains in the afternoon/evening.


If they run it like Black Friday, there will be new deals coming on all day as others run out.


----------



## Laterz (Jul 8, 2015)

cinisajoy said:


> Borrow a smart phone with the Amazon app.


I have that, but it's just not the same looking at products in a little ol iPhone. I need to explore my buys! But hey, I should be home by 2-3 and that still gives me plenty of time to grab some deals!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

On Amazon Prime Day (July 15), you are automatically entered in the *Amazon Prime Music "Listen for a Chance to Win" Sweepstakes* when you play Prime music. Prizes will be Amazon Gift Cards ranging from $1,000 to $25,000. More details can be found here.

I hope someone from KBoards wins big. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

So I guess the insomniacs who are awake at 2AM Central tonight can start looking for deals, right?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And the energetic among us can check out Wal-Mart's site. They are determined to spit in Amazon's soup, it seems...

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2015/07/13/walmart-sale-against-amazon-prime-day/29973997/


----------

